# [SOLVED] Cabal online eur problem



## dath werenick (Jul 10, 2009)

I just click the 'check files' button and check the files.Then i click the 'start cabal' button and open me an error which say 'File is corrupt!' D:\Program Files\Games-masters.com\cabal Online (Europe)\Data\data.enc
What i ave to do to solve this problem?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cabal online eur problem*

Hi dath werenick, it sounds like the game may have corrupted during installation, try reinstalling.


----------



## fej2008 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Cabal online eur problem*

It gave you the path of the corrupted file, reinstalling the game should correct this problem.


----------



## dath werenick (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Cabal online eur problem*

i reinstall it and it works!=)Thnx


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Cabal online eur problem*

No problem. Mark the thread as solved.

Glad we could help.


----------

